# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Help for Cabos

## GeorgeD

I am taking my three children ( 25, 28 and 31) to cabos and need some advice as to where to stay and what to rent. We (my wife and I ) stay at a villa in St barts but need advice in Cabo. If you see this request and can help please let me know. We are going in early January, so I need to know.

Thanks, george

----------


## Dennis

Hi George,

Have you tried VRBO.com?

Cabo is great in January. 

Lots of whale watching.

----------


## Dennis

George,

BTW, Wimco has villas in Cabo on their website.

www.wimco.com

----------


## GeorgeD

Thanks for the help. I am looking at VRBO and have several possibilities. Are you familiar with the various areas around Cabos San Lucas?

----------


## Dennis

George,

I've only been once. Stayed at the Pablo Pacifica Sunset beach. Up the coast from the Town of Cabo. There are quite a few houses above the resort I stayed in that are probably for rent.

Great sunsets. 

Overall, I like Cabo. Great climate, far away from the war zones, pretty good food.

----------


## bajajudy

George
Hope that my emails have been helpful
If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask me.
While Pueblo Bonito Pacifica is a gorgeous, it is rather isolated and you cannot swim in the ocean there.  They used to have young men guarding the beach to insure that no one tried to enter the water.
I am always happy to help anyone coming to Los Cabos but I am hardly a regular on this board so send me a private message and I will respond.
Que tengan un buen dia!

----------

